# Shed to be purchased - bearers and damp-proof barrier



## LeeElms (6 Apr 2016)

Following on from my previous thread a couple of months ago, I will be buying a 16x10 foot shed for storage; it will be made with tanalised timber. It will be on concrete paving slabs. My remaining questions are:

Do bearers provide any benefit in this case ?

How do I provide a damp-proof barrier (with or without bearers --- is this the reason to have the bearers ?) ?


----------



## RickN (6 Apr 2016)

I'm sure there are many more learned minds than mine on here, my understanding is that the bearer's function is to do just that they provide physical support under the structure and also serve to keep the bottom of the shed away from the damp. 

short answer is yes, bearers will help prolong the life of the shed.


----------



## Racers (6 Apr 2016)

I would put some DPC under the bearers to keep them off the concrete.

Pete


----------



## LeeElms (6 Apr 2016)

I wondered about this approach (DPC under bearers), but won't water accumulate on top of the DPC (assuming it's a bit wider than the bearers) and then soak up through them) ? ... although this question probably just shows how little I know about this.


----------



## Racers (6 Apr 2016)

LeeElms":1km2ajz9 said:


> I wondered about this approach (DPC under bearers), but won't water accumulate on top of the DPC (assuming it's a bit wider than the bearers) and then soak up through them) ? ... although this question probably just shows how little I know about this.



Yes, but concrete is porous so it will be damp all the time rather than dry out after the rain.

Pete


----------



## LeeElms (6 Apr 2016)

*That makes sense !!*

Do the bearers just provide some additional height / separation between the concrete and the shed itself ?

Would putting the DPC under the floor joists without bearers be as effective ?


----------



## RobinBHM (6 Apr 2016)

I used some strips of upvc trim the width of the floor joists and sat the shed joists on them, working on the theory that they are a bit thicker so keep the timber off the damp concrete but are only the width of the joist so preventing water or condensation to collect on the upperside of the plastic which may happen with dpc.


----------



## Racers (6 Apr 2016)

LeeElms":1gc70uv7 said:


> *That makes sense !!*
> 
> Do the bearers just provide some additional height / separation between the concrete and the shed itself ?
> 
> Would putting the DPC under the floor joists without bearers be as effective ?




Yes, that would work, you can cut the DPC to width, if the overlap bothers you. 

I did some decking and stapled the DPC to the sides of the supports its holding up fine.

Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Apr 2016)

I put my shed on a platform made with decking and rested the bearers on DPC. It is still pretty new, and the roof is yet to go on! 

But the bearers are fine! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skipdiver (9 Apr 2016)

I'm about to build a second shed/workshop and am looking at adjustable plastic pads supporting a timber framework for the floor. Haven't decided on one in particular yet but at my age, any sort of digging out, laying hardcore/concrete/slabs is a no go.


----------



## John15 (10 Apr 2016)

Best with bearers I think, and raised off the concrete slab with blocks or bricks, specially if the concrete slab isn't quite level. 

John


----------

